# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A ini qe antarit Llapi ishe ushtari i UÇK-se ti lejohet hzrja ne ket forum?

## IlmiT

A ini qe antarit Llapi ishe ushtarit te UÇK-se ti lejohet hyrja ne ket forum?


Stafi i forumit e ka largue per gjithmon nga ky forum antarin e keti forumi ishe ushtarin e UÇK-se Llapin

kushe eshte per qe stafi i forumit ta lejoi prap antarin Llapi qe te merr pjes ne ket forum.
IlmiT

----------


## IlmiT

Llapi
Perjashtuar

 malsorja
Perjashtuar


Per qiftin bashkshortor *Llapin* dhe* Malsoren* 
forumi shqiptar eshte moll e ndaluar

----------


## Mr Zeid

Nuk ma mere mendja se te perjashtojne njeri nga forumi per qef, keshtu qe leri te kryejn denimin dhe pastaj mund te vine.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Ishalla kete Llapi kurre mo se lejojne te kyqe ne kete forum.Amin.

----------


## Elonaa

Une se njof kete llapin dhe se di arsyen pse ai eshte perjashtuar.

Po mendoj qe kur ka kontradita midis antareve dmth kur lind debati forumi behet me interesant. Se po shkruam te gjithe po po ashtu eshte, ca kuptim ka biseda??.
Ndersa per sharje e ofendime i duhet ndaluar per ca kohe.Ndersa persa i perket shereve per nacionalitet e ku di une, jan budallalliqe ti peshosh.

Virtualitet eshte mos i jepni kaq rendesi! :Lulja3:

----------


## Elonaa

> Ishalla kete Llapi kurre mo se lejojne te kyqe ne kete forum.Amin.




ca ka ber ky mi????

----------


## Longarus

do te me mungojne budallalleqet e tij

----------


## DeuS

Kam pasur konsiderate te mire per Llapin, pamvaresisht se ne shume tema e kendeveshtrime nuk bija dakort me te. Une jam me parimin qe censura, sidomos nje e tille, ku nje antari i hiqet kategorikisht e drejta e fjales, thjeshte sepse bie ne kundershtim me parimet dhe idete e dikujt tjetri qe sot ka celesat ne dore, duhet te mos egzistoje. Llapi te kthehet!

----------


## dardaniAU

Llapi te kthehet, edhe pse nganiher e tepron kapak, mire po edhe ne ate menyre ai kontribon per kete forum dhe per Kosove dhe shqiptari!

----------


## Daja-GONI

Llapi ka qene gjithmone i pa arsyeshem.Ka kundershtuar mendimin ndryshe.Ka sha dhe etiketuar secilin qe nuk ka menduar sikur ai.Postimet kryesore te tije kan qene interpretime gazetash.Si i tille,nuk e meriton te kthehet ne kete forum.Une jam i mendimit se forumi nuk do te varferohet me mungesen e tij.Perkundrazi fiton ne kualitet.

----------


## Robben

> Llapi ka qene gjithmone i pa arsyeshem.Ka kundershtuar mendimin ndryshe.Ka sha dhe etiketuar secilin qe nuk ka menduar sikur ai.Postimet kryesore te tije kan qene interpretime gazetash.Si i tille,nuk e meriton te kthehet ne kete forum.Une jam i mendimit se forumi nuk do te varferohet me mungesen e tij.Perkundrazi fiton ne kualitet.


Pajtohem me mendimin tènd..

----------


## Jeton Aliu

une nuk e di se qfare ka bere ky Llapi ama besoj qe edhe ju jeni te mendimit qe tju lejohet hyrja ne forum me disa kushte duke ja ndaluar sharjet dhe ofendimet sepse e humb efektin dhe rendesin forumi nese pranon qe ne forum te kene sharje dhe ofendime 
 Çdo respekt per te gjithe 
Ju faleminderit per mirekuptim

----------


## IlmiT

Llapi u largue njiher per dy jav vetem perse u ankue dhe e ka raportue nji postim ku nji antar e ka sha e ofendue Llapin

meqe pas ati pseudonimi me gjas ka qendrue ndokush nga stafi ata e perjashtuan Llapin perse po ankohet

kur dje i kaloi denimi dhe Llapi u fut ne forum

Llapi ja dergoi nji mesazh ne privat supermoderatorit Darius
dhe e sugjeroi se qysh keni fillue ti largoni antaret nga ky forum ka rrezik se do te mbeteni me antar vetem te minoriteteve serbo/greke

ndersa DARIUS e perjashtoi pergjithmon 
dhe e ka shtremberue thanjen e Llapit ne privat
gjejase Llapi e ka quajtur ket forum serbo/grek dhe kinse Llapi vet ka kerkue te largohet nga ky forum 
qka nuk eshte aspak e vertet

por Llapi ka than qysh kini fillue ti largoni antaret e forumit shqiptar do te mbeteni vetem me minoritete serbo_greke 
kjo eshte e verteta

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Unë si anëtar i ri i këtij forumi , Llapi i cili kishte qen me nofkën Loriku11 ( ku ju bashkua nofkes Llapi ) me ofendi në mënyr me të rend plus asaj publikisht në nje temë ku po diskutonim për një gazetare Kosovare , dhe sulmet ndaj sajë që ju ben nga një Kryetar Komune që i përket pdk-s.

Anëtaret e tillë nuk meritojn respektin as të stafit po as të një anëtari të vetëm në forum , Llapit  i ka munguar kultura e dialogut , ka mungu faket , menyra e vetme e tijë ka qen sulmi me mesazhe private , sharjet ndaj anëtarve që nuk mendojn njejt si Llapi dhe të tjerët.

Unë mendoj që shancen i'ja ka ofru stafi i këtij forumi mbi 100 herë , kurse ai nuk ka ditë ta shfrytzoj , po tani kush i ka fajë? Ne këtu futemi me diskutu e jo me lexu sharje nga më të pistat nga anëtaret që jan vetshpallur "Invadil të Luftes" kurse këtej me mesazhe private kërcënojn anëtaret se në Kosovë do t'ju presim me lule nqs shkruani kunder Politikes Hashimiane.


Pra për fund përjashtimi është menyra e vetme që 90% të anëtarve që kan pas shancën të diskutojn me të , të jenë më të lirë , mos të hasin cdo ditë ne postime me sharje të njëpasnjëshme nga anetari tani më "engjull" Llapi.

Pra jam që ky anëtar të përjashtohet dhe me nofken IlmiT alias Llapi._

----------


## Yllëza*

Nje pyetje pa te keq IlmiT: nga i dini ju gjithe keto detale?!

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Nje pyetje pa te keq IlmiT: nga i dini ju gjithe keto detale?!


_Meqë ky vet është Llapi._

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Mir ja kan bo se moti e ka ly!

Ai ishte një provokator i keq , qe nuk kishte argumente per temat po sulmonte anëtarët me fyrje e sharrje , e kur të tjerët ia kthenin , ai ankohej tek moderatorët kinse po e shajn të tjerët.

Kësi anterënuk e meriton një forum i tillë cfarë është ky!

Unë kam kritikuar disa her moderatorët se po bijn ne grackë nga ky anëtarë , dhe po duket se tani e kan kuptuar se kush iashte ai dhe e paskan perjashtuar përgjithmonë.

Shpresoj të mos kthehet kurr ai tip antari në forum!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

Nëse është e vërtet se ai paska qen ushtar i UCK-së, atëher mjer UCK cfarë ushterë paska pasë!

----------


## injejti

Let aht qka te doj , asht kan i pa moralshem.

----------


## injejti

> A ini qe antarit Llapi ishe ushtarit te UÇK-se ti lejohet hyrja ne ket forum?
> 
> 
> Stafi i forumit e ka largue per gjithmon nga ky forum antarin e keti forumi ishe ushtarin e UÇK-se Llapin
> 
> kushe eshte per qe stafi i forumit ta lejoi prap antarin Llapi qe te merr pjes ne ket forum.
> IlmiT


Ti vet qenke llapi a

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

ca ka ber ky mi???? ....lexo vetem ate se qka shkruan per te Daja-Goni dhe kjo mjafton.........Jeton shum shum gabim e ke.

----------

